# Free Snowboard Stickers!



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice I'm going to have to get on this as my boards been looking a little blank...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy crap! Bataleon is in Auburn?! I think I might have to take a little trip and look for them.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

This will save you some time.....already a thread on this.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/31714-snowboard-sticker-request.html


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Holy crap! Bataleon is in Auburn?! I think I might have to take a little trip and look for them.


Their distributer for the PNW probably.

There's one up here in Vancouver, BC as well.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

i emailed gopro, and they responded in a day, and said they already dropped some stickers in the mail …


----------



## buttertime93 (Nov 3, 2011)

updated, grenade sucks! :thumbsdown:


----------



## buttertime93 (Nov 3, 2011)

AIRider said:


> i emailed gopro, and they responded in a day, and said they already dropped some stickers in the mail …


yah, gopro is quick and give out decent stickers. 3 doubles, same logo but different sizes.


----------



## buttertime93 (Nov 3, 2011)

update:
had my friend also email neversummer for me, and even though i only received two stickers, he actually received 6 stickers, triples of a corporate logo sticker and triples of the eagle sticker.
had my friend take a picture...


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Yep did this last March when I had surgery. Sent out about 20 letters and too many to count emails. I now have a shoe box full of stickers. Also I did get ONE sticker from grenade,but that was it.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

I sent a bunch of e-mails last night, so far Rome SDS said that they had sent some in the mail, and k2 said they need a SASE.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

buttertime93 said:


> update:
> had my friend also email neversummer for me, and even though i only received two stickers, he actually received 6 stickers, triples of a corporate logo sticker and triples of the eagle sticker.
> had my friend take a picture...


looks just like what i got the other day. i bought a raptor x before chirstmas and emailed them about the lack of stickers. got hooked up. also nice to have the catalog to go with my 20th anniversary carbonium series board!


----------



## swagner211 (Dec 3, 2011)

With Grenade, I sent them a SASE without emailing them first along with a note saying that I would love the rep there stuff. They sent me one sticker with the letter asking you to join their army, so you get one sticker without having to pay $15.

Also by doing SASE, I've gotten stickers from Burton, Never Summer, Neff, Volcom, Electric, Under Armour, Dakine, and Ride. Haven't sent out a whole lot of emails yet either so we'll see what I get from those.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

i sent out about 20 envelopes earlier this year and got back stickers from each company. 

i told K2 i was riding one of their boards so they sent me a big ass vinyl decal along with 5 or so other stickers, so if you send to board companies tell them you already ride their product. you might get more free swag!


----------

